# 120 Gallon plywood tank build



## smichael (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, *** been working on this tank for almost a year off and on. The other images to previous posts don't work anymore, but here is a photo of the almost finished product. Just trying to finish the background now.


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

that looks amazing looking great looking tank and stand


----------



## smichael (Feb 1, 2010)

I decided to wait on doing the diy background. I bought some slate stone, broke it up and stacked it up in layers on the back wall. The tank is up and running now, just waiting for the water to cycle before I add fish. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## smichael (Feb 1, 2010)

here is a link to all the previous photos *** posted of the build.

http://s860.photobucket.com/albums/ab16 ... 0aquarium/


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

The tank is looking great, I would paint the white PCV tubes with some Krylon spraypaint or something like that, so it will match the background a little more then white!

The slate rocks looks pretty good!


----------



## smichael (Feb 1, 2010)

After months of working on this tank im almost done, still have to paint the pvc black and add fish.


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

LOVE the tank...Once those PVC pipes are black it is going to look really sharp. :thumb:

Do you know what you are going to stock it with yet? opcorn:


----------



## smichael (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok I painted the return tubes black. I had a fish get sucked in the overflow so now I have these ugly blue filter material there to block them until I can find some black material. Also I have the heaters in the tank, they are just two 150 watt heaters. Would they work as well if I put them in the sump? hmmmm


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

My heater is in the sump and it does great. Even though my set up it only for a 75 gallon, I bet you would have similar results with your larger set up as long as you have plenty of gph going through the sump (and inherently by the heater).


----------



## smichael (Feb 1, 2010)

*** added the fish from my 75 gallon and added some black mesh to the intakes to keep the fish from getting sucked in.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

What type of sump are you using? About how much money did it cost? Holy ****, that gives me hope for my 500gallon wood tank!! Nicely done, sir!!


----------



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

Looks great - nice work! Like the rock!


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice job !

Yeah place the heaters in the sump, id say most of us with a sump have our heaters there.

I have a 105 Gal display with 66 gal sump, 300 watt jÃƒÂ¤ger heater and it's running perfect temps in the display.

Congrats with your new tank, must be extra rewarding to have build it all from the scratch and see it done.


----------



## smichael (Feb 1, 2010)

iwade4fish said:


> What type of sump are you using? About how much money did it cost? Holy #%$&, that gives me hope for my 500gallon wood tank!! Nicely done, sir!!


I'm using a diy rubbermaid sump. I put a link of the images I had of the whole process in my initial post, *** made afew mods on the sump since but its working great. Thanks


----------



## smichael (Feb 1, 2010)

Pali said:


> Nice job !
> 
> Yeah place the heaters in the sump, id say most of us with a sump have our heaters there.
> 
> ...


thanks so much, I was just a little hesitant to put a heater in a rubbermaid sump for fear of melting the sump lol, I may make something like a glass sheild to try to prevent that. Thanks


----------



## smichael (Feb 1, 2010)

Here again is the link to the intial post of all the pics of making the tank along with pics of the rubbermaid sump with the pot scrubbers. thanks
http://s860.photobucket.com/albums/ab16 ... 0aquarium/


----------



## smichael (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a updated pic of my tank after its been up and running over a year now. Everything is running great with no leaks. I just need more cichlids

[/img]


----------



## Cartem2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nice tank! I see you used an epoxy for your tank. How many coats did it take? Would you use this product again? I recently did a Plywood DIY and I used Non toxic liquid rubber. I had to do about 6 coats and it worked OK but I am not sure if it is what I want to use for my next tank. I really like the shinny black color that your epoxy seemed to have even after the water was added. The stuff I used turned more of a brownish color after it was cured and I added the water.


----------



## smichael (Feb 1, 2010)

Cartem2 said:


> Very nice tank! I see you used an epoxy for your tank. How many coats did it take? Would you use this product again? I recently did a Plywood DIY and I used Non toxic liquid rubber. I had to do about 6 coats and it worked OK but I am not sure if it is what I want to use for my next tank. I really like the shinny black color that your epoxy seemed to have even after the water was added. The stuff I used turned more of a brownish color after it was cured and I added the water.


Thanks, I used about five coats of the thin epoxy resin, I added the black pigment but they have other colors. Here is the website where I purchased it. I couldnt be happier and im planning on purchasing more to build a bigger tank. http://www.uscomposites.com/epoxy.html
I might go with a dark blue pigment next time.


----------



## swamphntr (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice job. I am really intrigued by this type of tank build. Before I go nuts and build one, let ask what are the advantages to this build? It would seem to me in terms of labor and time and materials that there is no real financial advantage. Is it simply a matter of customization or is there some superior function of a plywood tank?

What appeals to me is the "built in" look of the front . My concerns would be a large bulky piece of fish equipment that cannot be broken down.


----------



## Jarryd330 (Sep 14, 2011)

Can you build plywood tanks that are taller than they are wide?


----------



## smichael (Feb 1, 2010)

swamphntr said:


> Nice job. I am really intrigued by this type of tank build. Before I go nuts and build one, let ask what are the advantages to this build? It would seem to me in terms of labor and time and materials that there is no real financial advantage. Is it simply a matter of customization or is there some superior function of a plywood tank?
> 
> What appeals to me is the "built in" look of the front . My concerns would be a large bulky piece of fish equipment that cannot be broken down.


Well it is very labor intensive its true and I Love being able to customize the tank any way you want it. Now financially, I have a total of about $500 in this tank. A glass 120 gallon tank and stand would cost way more than this, not to mention the the cost of the sump if you were to buy it. As for the bulkyness, its no more than a regular tank, the tank and stand are two different pieces.


----------



## smichael (Feb 1, 2010)

Jarryd330 said:


> Can you build plywood tanks that are taller than they are wide?


I dont see why you could'nt, just keep in mind the deeper the tank the thicker the wood and the glass would have to be.


----------



## Jarryd330 (Sep 14, 2011)

smichael said:


> Jarryd330 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you build plywood tanks that are taller than they are wide?
> ...


I may build a giant cube or something for a reef tank someday. I'd like to do something crazy with it.


----------

